# Unable to rename user profile folder under Administrator profile



## kravenscookieja (May 12, 2011)

I am trying to rename a user profile under C:\Users (I am logged into the Administrator profile on my computer), and am getting an error that the folder or file is in use, so I cannot rename it. 

I have tried multiple options to fix it after researching online:


I tried ending the "explorer.exe" process, and then restarting it via "new task" in task manager. It was suggested that this would "unlock" the file or folder for a short period of time. It did not work for me.
I tried clearing both my recycle bin and my "Thumbnails" folders from Disk Cleanup. That also did not work for me.
I was going to try to disable thumbnail caching temporarily by following instructions online, but the computer was unable to locate "gpedit.msc".
Could anyone advise? This is a very important step of a process I'm being worked with on in a separate thread and I cannot proceed until I have renamed this file, and am afraid to restart the computer since I've just done a "takeown" command on this Administrator profile.


----------



## terrigan (May 20, 2011)

Boot into Safe Mode and try again.


----------



## kravenscookieja (May 12, 2011)

As I said, I'm afraid to reboot the computer because I've just performed a takeown command on this Administrator profile - would restarting the computer have any effect on that?


----------



## kravenscookieja (May 12, 2011)

Got it! I downloaded a recommended software that shows you which processes are locking up a folder. It turns out it was Windows Media Player (wmpnetwk.exe). Why that would be the culprit I have no idea, but I opened Task Manager and ended that process, and renamed the folder just fine.


----------



## terrigan (May 20, 2011)

Good work, i've seen the Recycle Bin lock profile folders but never WMP.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wouldn't attempt to rename a user profile folder. The problem is that the registry or configuration files will have references to the existing folder. Finding and updating all of these references is a far from trivial task. This is why the folder is not renamed when a login name is renamed.


----------



## kravenscookieja (May 12, 2011)

LMiller7 said:


> I wouldn't attempt to rename a user profile folder. The problem is that the registry or configuration files will have references to the existing folder. Finding and updating all of these references is a far from trivial task. This is why the folder is not renamed when a login name is renamed.


I was following the direction of jenae, in a separate thread.


----------

